# Glorifying God through schoolwork



## Rufus (May 22, 2011)

This being something that I struggle with and really really need to get to do. I'm not the best student per say (although my teachers tell me I have the potential to do a lot better), and I realized that having a good (school)work ethic would really glorify God. However my last term ended on Friday so all I have left to make good grades (some classes I'm doing quite good in though) are the Finals. I realized that if I do good for my last three years of High School it could effect what kind of education I could get to use for Gods will.

Anybody have any recommendations on what I should do, or how to implement a work ethic?

Sean P.


----------



## Scott1 (May 22, 2011)

> 1.Colossians 3:23
> And whatsoever ye do, do it heartily, as to the Lord, and not unto men;


.


> Philippians 3
> 13Brethren, I count not myself to have apprehended: but this one thing I do, forgetting those things which are behind, and reaching forth unto those things which are before,
> 
> 14I press toward the mark for the prize of the high calling of God in Christ Jesus.





> Proverbs 10:4
> 4He becometh poor that dealeth with a slack hand: but the hand of the diligent maketh rich.


----------



## Pergamum (May 22, 2011)

Advice for studying:

-Limit internet time,

-Schedule study times so that you have adequate time, mark the date of your finals and work up to to it like you are in training.

-Tape yourself reading your notes inot cassette and then walk and listen to your notes (a vareity of mediums, plus repetition, aids in memory for classes such as history).

-Get adequate sleep so that you don't fall asleep taking notes in class.

-Get away from distractions during your study times. Unplug internet, phones, music (unless music without words helps you focus).

-Seek out another student who usually gets top grades and see if there is a difference in the notes they took and the notes you took. Some students are poor at taking notes ("what in the world did I write here?").


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (May 22, 2011)

1) If you can avoid using a computer for schoolwork, do it. If you have an online class, print everything out and keep it in a folder or binder. 

2) Only use a computer when you have to, and only use it long enough to get the work done.

3) Use campus computers and printing if available. You already paid for it, plus it will keep you accountable and on task. Most staff members will throw you out if you're doing nothing related to schoolwork and/or school in general (transfer options, graduate school research, etc.)

4) Use incentives to get a certain GPA in a semester. I promised in January to feed myself Bavinck's _Reformed Dogmatics_, Muller's _Post-Reformation Reformed Dogmatics_, three puritan works of my choice, Calvin's Commentaries, John Owen's _Hebrews _Commentaries, and Spurgeon's _Treasury of David_, if I got a 4.0 this last semester, with special arrangements of one item on the list for every half-point increase in my GPA starting with a 2.0. Got a 3.3. It was very efficient. 

I do not suggest making this a regular occurance. I used massive incentives because I had been sliding for two years on my GPA, and was willing to pony up if I could turn things around. Also, it will be about the books, and not learning, if this happens too frequently.

5) Sit back, take a week, and evaluate what went wrong during the semester. Don't think about it for a few minutes and move on. Meditate upon it like you would Scripture. We forget easily, but Romans 7 includes university professors and public/private/home school teachers. If they tell you to do something and you don't do it (i.e. write an analysis paper due two weeks from today over the rights granted by the First Amendment using no less than 5 primary sources), you're in sin before the grace of God.

What went wrong: Was it not spending enough time on something? Was it spendng too much time on something? Did you not get something but refused to seek assistance. Doze off during class? Did not take good notes? Didn't do the assigned reading?

Once you've nailed down the problems, take another week (preferably after a Lord's Day so your mind is fresh and renewed to what is going on), sit down, and draft a plan to solve these issues, as well as improve in areas that are decent, but need some work.

If it helps any, I plan to draft out a post regarding my experiences in the three years of college and what I've learned (extensive lessons there) this week for the blog below (and possibly PB if enough people ask for it). If you're interested, I can shoot one your way when I'm through with it.

If you're in high school, don't count yourself out simpily because you're not in college. Almost all of the same principles can be applied there as well.

Hope this little snippet helps out.


----------



## jwithnell (May 22, 2011)

Modern schools often teach facts rather than how to think. This is deadly boring to many bright students and I suspect you might be among these. Enthusiasm and curiosity get rooted out both by teaching methodology and by peer pressure. Fight back for your own good. 

Pick one of your subjects that may interest you the most. Find out all you can about it. The web, libraries, etc. can give you a multi-media approach that may suit your learning style better. All this info may not help you regurgitate the set of facts needed for the next quiz, but could well give you the context in which you'll remember and _understand_ those facts more easily. The extra materials will likely help you pound any essay question that comes your way. And most teachers love students who show enthusiasm and a willingness to discuss "their" specialty. 

In the subjects that don't much interest you, constantly be asking yourself "why" about the facts you are learning. Instead of blindly following the rules for using imaginary numbers in math, ask why they are important and how were they discovered. Why were colonists willing to put all their family, wealth, reputation and lives on the line to sign the declaration of independence? The answers to the why questions will likely help you master the material and are far more interesting than that list you copied down in class.

When brute memorization is necessary, constantly test yourself. Find some extra math problems and see if you can do them without referring back to the formula or other info needed to solve the problems and keep at it until you can. In foreign vocabulary, work at it until you can identify the right word working both from the English list and from the foreign language list. Never go by, "I think I know this." Test yourself and make sure!


----------



## AThornquist (May 23, 2011)

There has been great advice in the handful of previous responses. Please heed it, Sean. I've been out of high school for a couple of years and I regret the lack of study. My school made the mistake of giving students an 'A' in every class that 'Advanced' was achieved in the government standardized testing; I would literally do no work and just plan on scoring 'Advanced' on my tests in order to pass. Not only did I have no problem doing that, I graduated with honors. The downside is that it only reinforced laziness and an ungodly use of the system. *sigh* Please, please don't do anything like that. Your habits now will assist or be detrimental to you in the future, so endeavor to practice the advice in this thread. Also, if you have the opportunity, ask your parent(s) or guardian(s) if they would keep you accountable with your school work. Perhaps that would help keep you motivated.

But, I'll stop talking like you're the younger me. I just wish someone had told me this stuff when I was your age; unfortunately, I probably wouldn't have listened anyway. May the LORD bless and help you to glory Him in this area of your life.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (May 23, 2011)

Here is a word of advice: Don't let your "wordly" study affect your "divine" study.

In other words, remember where your priorities are: reading of God's Word, prayer, worship, fellowship and discipline in the church. Don't let any of those decrease at any cost.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (May 23, 2011)

When it comes to getting good grades, it really comes down to familiarizing yourself with the course material, through reading, re-reading (and re-re-reading!), and writing about it (doing your assignments). Always try to find something in it which you find personally interesting, some angle you can take which plays on your personal interests, strengths, and knowledge. And -- and I cannot stress this enough -- don't be just another face in the classroom to your teachers. Go and talk to them outside of class, discuss the material with them, ask questions, ask for advice; _be a presence_ to your teachers. Follow their lead, and _apply_ their suggestions in your work.

I know that this is easier said than done in high school, where you're forced to study some pretty dry stuff -- college is easier in this regard, as you have a lot more liberty to study what you want, assuming your parents don't dictate your major and courses. But you have to make the best of it.


----------

